# Set-top box



## olibel

Field and topic:
COMPUTING-INFORMATICA
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Set-top box and Media Center not working together properly? This form provides a quick and easy way for you to report set-top box issues associated with Media Center.


----------



## olibel

Qué es el Set-top box ? Tiene que ser algún aparato relacionado con la multimedia. (ordenadores, tele...etc)
¿Conoceis algún diccionario on-line  especializado en informática y/o multimedia? 
gracias
oli


----------



## olibel

A set-top box is a device that enables a tv set to become a user interface to the internet and also anables a tv set to recive and decode digital tv (DTV) broadcasts.

searchnetworking
techtarget
com 
Yo misma me respondí!!
saludos
oli


----------



## rholt

And in the beginning, they were designed to be placed atop those big, console televisions that were like a piece of furniture.  
Nowadays, they usually go beside, underneath and some even on top of the tv.

I first heard the term to indicate the cable-vision / satellite decoders that were placed atop the TV.


----------



## olibel

thank you Rholt, these kind of words do not usually come in dictionaries...and, as your explanation shows, the meaning of the words contains some cultural meaning (the size-location of things in usa houses e.g.) that it is very difficult to figure out by a foreigner !
regards
oli


----------



## Ruth Pimentel

Y en español sería...?
Descodificador?
Gracias!


----------



## patriv

Sí, creo que lo más cercano en castellano sería "descodificador" o "desco" (en el argot de los "conoisseurs".


----------



## Ruth Pimentel

Gracias!
;o)


----------



## MrMojoRising

Me parece que es sin "s" *decodificador.*


----------



## Poneloya

No, aquí en España utilizamos "descodificador", con "s".


----------

